# Urgent help today (Thursday) for 4 pigeons in Albany, NY



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This was posted on one of the yahoo groups I subscribe to -- please, if anyone here is nearby and can help these four pigeons????

[the author of the post] got a phonecall from Dr. Wayne Johnson of Project Wolf.

He said the State of NY's USDA branch intercepted a shipment of 4 "collector pigeons" (rare breeds of pigeon) being smuggled into the country. Even thought they are healthy birds they are scheduled be put to death tomorrow (Thursday). He asked me to spread the word hoping they can be saved.

Probably it would be best if a licenced rehabber calls and can offer to take and rehome the birds, and to examine or quarantine if required. I'm sure any of us could care for them well enough until a permanent home is found if someone is willing.

The pigeons are care of a Dr. Dr. Roxanne Mullaney at 518-869-9007 (Dir. of USDA's Albany, NY office). She will be in at that number at 8 a.m. tomorrow (Thurs). The birds are in a veterinary lab there and may be "euthanized" at any time unless there is intervention. 

Because they were being smuggled from abroad Wayne suggests there may be concern at USDA about disease introduction to the US although their vet found them healthy. They could however easily be tested and/or quarantined. Because they are rare pure breed pigeons they are almost certain to be healthy because someone is trying illegally import and sell them for profit.

Thanks for whatever you can do for these 4 pigeons, who have probably been through a lot already.

These are the pigeons from Canada that was mentioned on another post but I thought it best to start a new post with this news and contact information.

FYI - I just called and the pigeons are okay. Although the need is urgent I was _ahem_ told unofficially they will not euthanize the birds until they have exghausted all options and they assured me that they are doing everything in their power to find them homes as well. The woman I spoke with was very nice to talk to and seemed genuinely concerned about the birds' welfare.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm working on it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is not so easy. I'm getting the run around. Just to update you all.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you Dezirrae, and Charis, for stepping up and doing what you can to find these pijies a home. Please let me know if I can help by making any calls, or anything.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been trying to get through to the USDA at, 301-734-8364, to find out what's the process for getting these birds released. Such as testing, the cost of testing, quarantine..how long,will they ship after quaranteen, etc.
Maryjane or any one else that can get through that would be wonderful. They are open until 4:30 pm eastern. So far I have only received a recording.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much Charis for working this! I did try the 301 number and also only got a recording. So I called the Albany office at the number in the original post. After asking them about process they gave me a number for Karen Eggert at 202-690-4178. I called and got voicemail but her voicemail msg did say she was in the office today until 5 pm ET. I left my name and cell phone number for her to call back. Other than the questions you've mentioned above, what other questions should I ask in case (hopefully "when") she calls back.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just spoke to Gail again at 518-869-9007 as per Karen. Karen explained that she takes media calls and the other number can talk to the public. Dr. Mullaney is ill today so I was unable to speak with her. I told Gail I am a member of Pigeon Talk forum and want to heil them find a solution that doesn't involve euthanisa for the birds. She took my numbers but it's hard to tell if she was just trying to get rid of me or if we will be allowed to help. 
I can't help but feel in my heart that euthanisa is often the solution because it is easy not unlike the wild parrots in Washington State last month. 
We need to stay on this one.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Charis,

You might see if you can work out a deal with these folks:

http://www.birdparadise.org/

Since this is such a special (almost famous) case, they might be willing to help out, especially if we continue to work on placing the birds. I've tried searching Pigeon-Talk for mention of Albany but it looks like a dead end. I guess these are some kind of show pigeons? In such a case, it might be possible to get with one or more of the pigeon associations to find a breeder in Albany or the surrounding area that deals with whichever kinds they are (which, I guess, we don't know?).

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Charis,
> 
> You might see if you can work out a deal with these folks:
> 
> ...


Would you be willing to have a conversation with them? The more involved from this forum the better. I want them to know we are a strong force. Them being the USDA.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is sooooo very sad -- and frustrating and maddening   I finally got through to Karen (like Charis) and then spoke with someone in the Albany facility (other than Gail - it was a male that I spoke with). Basically the bottom line that he told me is that they are required by law to follow the US policy on illegally smuggled birds and that there is no other option. The policy is to euthanize the illegally smuggled birds. I explained that I could help find someone or would be willing to myself pay for costs associated with quarantining the birds and testing for disease and would find these birds a home after passing any necessary testing/quarantine period. I was told "there is no other option - we are legally obliged to follow policy on illegally smuggled birds".

I even quoted to him a paper I found online (http://www.aphis.usda.gov/publicati...rintable_version/fs_illegalbirdimport6-06.pdf) dated June 2006 saying "When smuggled animals are intercepted at the ports-of-entry, CBP contacts the port veterinarian in APHIS’ Veterinary Services (VS), who will either dispose of, reexport, or quarantine the prohibited animal." He replied that likely the documentation was outdated online and that "dispose of" was the only directive their policy provided.

The only thing he could recommend was to contact senator/US representative to get the policy revised. 

I also could not get a straight answer regarding whether the bird were still alive at this point or not. 

Charis - Would you mind calling the Dr. tomorrow and seeing if you get the same story?

I say we raise whatever kind of stink we can about this situation!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure. I'll call.
Maybe Pidgey could contact that sancuary and see if they will call? We need alot of members to call and soon.
The PR person is Karen at 202-690-4178
The birds are being held at 518-869-9007, that is if they are still alive.
What else?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's another possibility:

http://www.shellstonefarms.com/loft.htm

I'm at work and shouldn't even be looking into this. Dang it! Apparently, the USDA's office is currently closed and I can't through to them anyhow at the moment. I'm a little hesitant to call up the folks that I've mentioned at this point until we know more about this "Euthanize or Bust" policy. I'd hate to get those people started on it if it's a non-starter.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That 9007 number was the one I just called and got the "Our business hours are... " recording.

A recording on the other number, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In that aphis.usda.gov link, it specifically mentions that Canadian birds are excepted from the quarantining process. This probably has to do with the simple fact that a bird isn't considered a problem if it can routinely fly across the border of its own accord in the wilds anyhow. Is there any possibility that these birds are homers?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Here's another possibility:
> 
> http://www.shellstonefarms.com/loft.htm
> 
> ...


They are in the same area and might have some" in". I think it's worth making the call.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Here's another possibility:
> 
> http://www.shellstonefarms.com/loft.htm
> 
> ...


Please call. They might be able to help.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I also left a message for Karen at the 202 #. Thanks for what you're all doing...it's disgusting how, as usual, animals will pay the price because of people doing the wrong thing.

Do we have any members in Albany?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Called and talked to the (very nice) lady. She knows someone near Albany who loves show pigeons and genetics and she'll call tomorrow as well. I've emailed her links to the story from the two threads (Lovebirds' "Idiots" thread and this one) so that she'll have more documentation about it. Hopefully, somebody will have taken some pity here and not gone by policy.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's time to start calling our Senators.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml

You will need to tell the story in your own words. Share as much information as necessary so that your Senator knows where the birds are being housed.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Charis, Pidgey, Leslie, and MJ -- I'll be writing letters this morning to the NJ Senator and US Rep. at the very least about all this. I'll also see if I can drum up some media coverage (I've already written to The Review in Niagara Falls, Ont). My computer was out of commission last night trying to upgrade the video card (didn't work  ). I agree with you Charis - the more people that raise their voices about this, the better! So sad that, as you said Pidgey, animals pay for the stupidity of humans. And the men who tried smuggling them in will likely not get more than a slap on the wrist and the $1,000 fine


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeonperson was able to get through this morning and was told that the birds would be euthanized soon. My feeling is that they will be euthanized today if not already. The fellow he spoke with said it is policy and nothing can be done. The logic that there can be no exceptions to policy escapes me.

Chalk another one up for our desposiable society and choosing the easy way. 
Still, a news story would be great. Seems like an NPR kind of story.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeons have been euthanised.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for the update Charis -- a very sad piece of news indeed  

I had just sent an email off the NY Governor's office too asking for their intervention. 

Sounds like Pigeonperson spoke to the same man I did -- no flexibility at all.

Though we could not save these birds perhaps through raising awareness through the senators and US representatives and the media we can change policy and save future animals from needlessly facing the same fate.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

All I can say is that I'm sick to my stomach and hope the spirits of these four innocent pigeons are flying free and happy now.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been off-line and just got caught up. I am also sick to my stomach over this, and though it is too late to save these innocent lives, I will still write and call whoever I can to plead the case for greater discretion and flexibility in their policies. Not to mention humanity.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sick too. I hope the owner will have nightmares for the rest of his life. He knew what he was risking and he didn't want to spend the money to go the legal way.
Poor little souls, RIP.
Thank you everyone who tried to save them.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How terribly, terribly sad. What a tragic loss of those four little lives. Thank you to all who tried so hard to intervene on behalf of the pigeons. This type of "rigidity" is so very frustrating but is also why I gave up trying to get Alice's Popeye into the country. There just wasn't any reasonable way to overcome all the "rules" and assure that Popeye would be safe and survive the legal entry process.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I was thinking about that very thing (Popeye's story) through all of this.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Update*

I've had three conversations with a woman from the USDA office in the DC area today. She wanted to assure me that the USDA was not responsible for the demise of the 4 confiscated pigeons. She said they don't have a policy for euthanising birds. The policy is that of US Border Patrol and Homeland Security. I have been encouraged to see if we can partner with Humane Society of the United States to see if we can get the policy changed.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*unbelieveable!*

I can't help but feel so sad for those 4 pigeons!  How could nayone do that? I also will write and maybe if everyone of us sends a note, they will HAVE to listen to us. I guess anything is better than nothing. Just wish they could have been saved, but maybe we can help any other ones .  Hope no more have to go thru that . Snowbird Sue


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a shame and disgrace that this happened. You know, reading some of the posts makes me wonder if anyone actually knew what the policy was, but rather someone in authority made the arbitrary decision that they must be euthanized - no matter what. Boggles the mind that the lives of 4 helpless pigeons rested in the hands of Border Patrol and Homeland Security. 

To all of you who tried to stop this - THANK YOU.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> What a shame and disgrace that this happened. You know, reading some of the posts makes me wonder if anyone actually knew what the policy was, but rather someone in authority made the arbitrary decision that they must be euthanized - no matter what. Boggles the mind that the lives of 4 helpless pigeons rested in the hands of Border Patrol and Homeland Security.
> 
> To all of you who tried to stop this - THANK YOU.


I have a feeling you're right, some authority or other dictated the outcome and to them, the birds' lives were meaningless. Truly tragic.

Charis, Dez, Pidgey, & Rockie - you're all heroes for working so hard to save those little lives!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Unbelievably sad and disgusting that this had to happen in the first place. The person who tried to sneak them in to the U.S. illegally should be ashamed, but most likely isn't, considering the means he used to try this stupid trick in the first place (I'd like to tape him up and stuff him in to something that would make him feel claustrophobic.)
And then to the legal system that caused the death of these innocents, when there were people willing to pay for whatever was needed to keep them alive and safe until they could go to homes 
Daryl


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

*save some more birds*

plese follow the link to this fourm where another lot of burecrats are trying to kill inocent pigeons

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24597


or get strait to the pettion i have set up to try a avaid the cull,
we need signitures please take the time to sign
click below to sign
http://www.wellington.govt.nz/haveyoursay/e-petitions/ep/current_eps


----------

